# Jet/Powermatic Scoring Saw Attachment 709689



## FFURNITURE (Jul 31, 2008)

I finally have a space to fire up my JTAS10XL, and thought, the first project should be some Melamine shop cabinets.

So I started looking for the Scoring Saw Attachment.

I know how to cut Melamine with a sharp 80-tooth ATB, and a zero-tolerance plate, but it involves alot of extra material handling, so I thought I'd try to add a Scoring Blade to make it easier on myself.

The problem is I cant find a retailer who still carries it, ETOOLS says its discontinued, and I cant find it on the JET site, which is lackluster.

Does anybody know if this item is no longer made?

Thanks.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Try this link for Modulus. They are the industry leader for scoring saw attachments.

http://www.modulus2000.com/product1.htm

Here is a store that sells them. Plus, they have the PDF files of the parts, owners manual and brackets for various saws, including yours.

http://www.specialtytools.com/index.php?cPath=5_4403


----------



## FFURNITURE (Jul 31, 2008)

Ha! Found it also. Thanks! Anybody have one, and/or like it?


----------

